# Meca 1x event June 23rd Columbus OH



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

what: meca 1x event
when: june 23rd 10am - 4pm
where: E.a.s. customs 555 corbett rd. Groveport, OH
who: you!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn if this was 2x I might have driven, we shall see....


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

it may be a 3x weekend so stay tuned


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

first part of a meca 3x weekend in columbus


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

thegreatestpenn said:


> first part of a meca 3x weekend in columbus


Damn you Mr.Penn. might have at least make the 2x show. You judging again ?


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah, they wearing me out


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

8 days til the 3x weekend


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

thegreatestpenn said:


> 8 days til the 3x weekend


I can only make one day so not sure if I want to do Columbus, Oh or Tennessee show but are damn near same distance driving....



I'll know more later next week.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Get up to 15 points this weeken


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Columbus area meca 3x weekend starts tomorrow!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

thegreatestpenn said:


> what: meca 1x event
> when: june 23rd 10am - 4pm
> where: E.a.s. customs 555 corbett rd. Groveport, OH
> who: you!
> ...


----------

